# Wölfe in der Nordsee



## Boerni85 (27. Juli 2008)

Hey, ich angel jetzt schon ein paar monate recht erfolgreich in der nordsee von norderney aus. am liebsten verbringe ich meine zeit damit den wolfsbarschen nachzustellen. am bsten klappt das mit kunstködern von den buhnen aus. mein bisher größter wolf hat es auf 72 cm und 3,74 kg gebracht. an dem tag sind auch noch zwei weitere aus den wellen gekommen. der kleinste hatte ca. 45 cm der andere ganze 62 cm und 2,8 kg. alle gefangen mit einem gufi, 10 cm mit 15 g jigkopf.

wie schaut das denn bei euch aus ? habt ihr auch schon wölfe überlisten können ? wenn ja, sagt doch mal welche größe und mit was ihr gefangen habt !

ein bild wäre natürlich auch schön !

mfg börni


----------



## hans albers (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wölfe in der Nordsee*

moin

dann mal petri zu den fängen..#6

ist schon erstaunlich ,
dass man öfter
 auch wolfsbarsche an einigen stellen
unserer küsten beangeln kann..

wenn auch nur mit mässigem erfolg
(bei den meisten)

..interessanter fisch allemal

greetz
hans


----------



## Brassenwürger (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wölfe in der Nordsee*

Tolle Fische....#6

Wo wir schon beim Thema sind, wie sieht denn das mit Wolfsbarschen im Raum Cuxhafen aus? In Holland werden welche gefangen, in Dänemark, ja sogar in Norwegen...
Da muss doch da auch was gehen, zumal das ja fast bei mir "um die Ecke" ist...


----------



## Brassenwürger (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wölfe in der Nordsee*

Sorry, es heißt natürlich Cuxha*v*en....|uhoh:


----------



## hans albers (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wölfe in der Nordsee*



> Wolfsbarschen im Raum Cuxhaven aus?


..würd mich auch mal interessieren..

obwohl ich glaube, dass die  
inseln mehr chancen bieten...

greetz
hans


----------



## Brassenwürger (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wölfe in der Nordsee*

In Holland werden die ja auch viel im trüben, brackigen Wasser der Flussmündungen gefangen, warum soll das nicht auch in Cuxhaven funktionieren....#c


----------



## Zanderjunky (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wölfe in der Nordsee*

Hallo schaut mal da http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=106580&highlight=borkum
nach!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Brassenwürger (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wölfe in der Nordsee*



Zanderjunky schrieb:


> Hallo schaut mal da http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=106580&highlight=borkum
> nach!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gruß Matthias


 
Hmmm....|kopfkrat

Das nenne ich doch mal sehr interessant....#6


----------



## FelixSch (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wölfe in der Nordsee*

Vielleicht kann ich am Montag mal in einem der örtlichen (Bremerha*v*en) Angelläden nachfragen, die müssten doch einentlich eine Idee haben, ob hier im Bereich Wesermündung derartiges gefangen wurde.
Also sollte bis dahin niemand etwas wissen wegen Cux, werde ich mal vorbeischauen. Früher wird es allerdings nichts. Ab Morgen direkt nach Dienst bin ich auf dem Weg Hamburg.


----------



## Boerni85 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Wölfe in der Nordsee*

hey
also ich denke mal das an der ganzen nordseeküste die möglichkeit besteht wölfe zu fangen !
habe gehört das oft welche beim brandungsangeln als ``beifang´´ gefangen wurden. und das auch am festland...
also, wieso nicht auch um cuxhaven herum ?
meiner meinung nach sollte man es einfach ausprobieren und auf einen schönen fisch hoffen !!!

ich wünsche euch ein dickes petri

mfg börni


----------



## Zanderjunky (1. August 2008)

*AW: Wölfe in der Nordsee*

Hier ist mein zuletzt gefangender Fisch von Borkum !!!!!!!!#h

Gruß Zanderjunky


----------



## goeddoek (1. August 2008)

*AW: Wölfe in der Nordsee*



Boerni85 schrieb:


> Hey, ich angel jetzt schon ein paar monate recht erfolgreich in der nordsee von norderney aus. am liebsten verbringe ich meine zeit damit den wolfsbarschen nachzustellen. am bsten klappt das mit kunstködern von den buhnen aus. mein bisher größter wolf hat es auf 72 cm und 3,74 kg gebracht. an dem tag sind auch noch zwei weitere aus den wellen gekommen. der kleinste hatte ca. 45 cm der andere ganze 62 cm und 2,8 kg. alle gefangen mit einem gufi, 10 cm mit 15 g jigkopf.
> 
> wie schaut das denn bei euch aus ? habt ihr auch schon wölfe überlisten können ? wenn ja, sagt doch mal welche größe und mit was ihr gefangen habt !
> 
> ...




Moin Börni, Landsmann  :m

Herzlichen Dank für die Info und dickes Petri Heil :m


Und nun mal her mit den Infos, Leute |bla:

Also vom Boot mit silbernen Blinkern oder mit Pose und Natürköder, das kenn ich. Sonst noch Tipps ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. August 2008)

*AW: Wölfe in der Nordsee*



Boerni85 schrieb:


> Hey, ich angel jetzt schon ein paar monate recht erfolgreich in der nordsee von norderney aus. am liebsten verbringe ich meine zeit damit den wolfsbarschen nachzustellen. am bsten klappt das mit kunstködern von den buhnen aus.


Ich hab sowas leider noch nicht gefangen.
Hört sich aber interessant an, vlt. ein würdiger MeFo-Ersatz für die Nordsee?

Wie tief war denn das Wasser an den Buhnen? Das könnte vlt. für ähnliche Fangplätze weiterhelfen. Bestimmt auch trockenfallend, oder?


----------



## Boerni85 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Wölfe in der Nordsee*

also das wasser ist da vielleicht knapp 2 meter tief oder so, fällt bei NW nicht trocken und ist eigentlich immer recht trübe um die buhne herrum. fangen tun wir hier mit gufis. wobbler gehen aber auch !
petri und so...
börni


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2008)

*AW: Wölfe in der Nordsee*

Nordsee-Zander! :m


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. August 2008)

*AW: Wölfe in der Nordsee*

Moin!


Toller Seebarsch auf dem Bild, dickes Petri! #6

Da kann man nur neidisch werden! In welchen Monaten ist man denn so erfolgreich auf WB?

Nächstes Jahr werd ich wohl Nordsee-Angelurlaub machen - bin auch mehr als heiss auf die Dinger! Nordeney oder Borkum sind also schon mal als Revier in Betracht zu ziehen. War dieses Jahr Wrackangeln vor Wangerooge, aber da wurden keine Wölfe gefangen.

Und Jiggen von der Buhne - das ist wirklich wie beim Zanderangeln. Alleine deswegen ist der schon ein toller Zielfisch, mehr als nur "Mefo-Ersatz". :q

Wie drillen die sich denn so? zuppeln die auch so wie Flussbarsche oder mehr so Kopfstösse a la Zander? Sind die sehr beisswütig oder eher vorsichtig?

Danke auf jeden Fall für deinen Beitrag!



Boerni85 schrieb:


> Hey, ich angel jetzt schon ein paar monate recht erfolgreich in der nordsee von norderney aus. am liebsten verbringe ich meine zeit damit den wolfsbarschen nachzustellen. am bsten klappt das mit kunstködern von den buhnen aus. mein bisher größter wolf hat es auf 72 cm und 3,74 kg gebracht. an dem tag sind auch noch zwei weitere aus den wellen gekommen. der kleinste hatte ca. 45 cm der andere ganze 62 cm und 2,8 kg. alle gefangen mit einem gufi, 10 cm mit 15 g jigkopf.
> 
> wie schaut das denn bei euch aus ? habt ihr auch schon wölfe überlisten können ? wenn ja, sagt doch mal welche größe und mit was ihr gefangen habt !
> 
> ...


----------



## Boerni85 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Wölfe in der Nordsee*

tja, da ich noch nie nen zander gefangen habe, kann ich keine vergleiche ziehen. denn auch meine flussbarsche waren immer wesentlich kleiner !!! da ich mit recht starker schnur fische, dauert so ein drill auch nicht lange. bei meinem großen war es halt so das die bremse gut eingestellt war und der fisch also schnur nehmen konnte und ich ihn die ganze zeit kurz vor der buhne hatte. 
zum beisverhalten kann ich nur sagen das mein gufi komplett in den mäulern verschwunden ist. die waren auf jedenfall sehr gierig !!!

ich wünsch dir viel glück im nächsten jahr !!!
dickes petri und so...
börni


----------



## Zanderjunky (21. August 2008)

*AW: Wölfe in der Nordsee*

Hallo börni ,
was machen den die Barsche oder ist die Saison schon vorbei??????????

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Boerni85 (22. August 2008)

*AW: Wölfe in der Nordsee*

hey matthias,
ich durfte gestern meinen wohl letzten wolf fangen. leider verlasse ich nächste woche donnerstag die insel und werd wohl erst mal nicht mehr die möglichkeit bekommen mehr von ihnen zu fangen.
viel wurde in der letzten zeit auch nicht mehr aus dem wasser geholt. ich denke aber das es noch ein oder zwei monate klappen sollte.
der gestrige hatte knapp 50 cm und so um die 1,5 kg... 
der wird jetzt geräuchert.

ich wünsche ein dickes petri

grüße vom börni


----------



## takezo (22. August 2008)

*AW: Wölfe in der Nordsee*

@wickedWalleye, ich seh das nen büschen anders als boerni85, ein dicker Wolfsbarsch in der Strömung ist durch wenig zu toppen. Mit einer leichten Meerforellenrute und nicht zu schwerem Gerät ein traumhaftes Erlebnis! Mit dem Drill eines Zanders überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen...Fische übrigens lieber mit (großen!!!) MEFO-Blinkern, da man zum einen teilweise recht weit werfen muss und zum anderen war ich anfänglich verwundert worauf sich selbst die Halbstarken gierig stürzen. Ist der Blinker zu klein und ist ein großer Schwarm da haste zwar bei jedem Wurf nen Wolf( kein Witz, solche Sternstunden kommen vor), jedoch sind dann meistens die Kleinen schneller.
Ferner glaube ich das es dem Wolfsbarsch total egal ist was Du an den Haken hängst, die Burschen sind so gierig, die stürtzen sich auf alles! Beim Ausnehmen findest Du alles was größenmäßig vom Wolf zu verwerten ist in den Mägen...(vom "riesigen" Hering(wie verdammt nochmal passt der da rein??), über Krebse, Granat bis zu kleinsten Jungfischen)
Generell ist aber immer nen bißchen Glück dabei, hab schon Tage ohne Zupfer gefischt, habe auch schon STernstunden mit über 30! Wolfsbarschen erlebt. Was dann allerdings mehr an die Makrelenangelei erinnert und in "Arbeit" ausartet....
Faustregel: Viel Wind (vorzugsweise auflandig), lieber mit der Brandungsrute vom Strand (man muss nichtmal weit werfen), wenig Wind, mit der Spinnrute los.
Ferner sollte man drauf achten die kleineren schonend zurückzusetzen damit "Nachschub" garantiert ist und dieser tolle Fisch dauerhaft vor unserer Küste heimisch wird!


----------



## Zanderjunky (26. August 2008)

*AW: Wölfe in der Nordsee*

@ all 
da kann ich nur takezo zustimmen!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Matthias


----------



## takezo (28. August 2008)

*AW: Wölfe in der Nordsee*

@all:
Hat den eigentlich jemand schon direkt an der Küste gefangen? Ich meine halt nicht von den Inseln sondern vom Festland aus. Leider fahren meine Eltern selbst gerne an den Wochenenden mit dem Boot weg, so dass ich den Wölfen nicht so oft nachstellen kann wie ich es gerne hätte#d. Habe wohl schon vom Besitzer des hiesigen Angelladens (Whv) des öfteren von vereinzelten Fängen gehört und hab mich daraufhin auch das ein oder andere mal auf die Socken gemacht (Warmwassereinlauf des hiesigen Kraftwerks usw.) , leider jedoch ohne Ergebnis (Was aber nix heißen muss, wie gesagt, is halt immer nen büschen Glück dabei. Ferner habe ich auf dem Festland (WHV, Hooksiel, usw.) leider auch nicht die typischen Fangplätze (Buhnen mit ordentlich Strömung) ausfindig machen können. Weiterer Punkt ist evtl. das wesentlich trübere Wasser?...)
Daher weiche ich dann meist lieber auf den Zander aus, das ist meistens dann nicht so frustrierend:q.
Würde mich mal interessieren ob jemand schon nennenswerten Erfolg vom Festland gehabt hat, bzw. jemandem Stellen (Buhnen, welche weit ins Wasser ragen und bei Hochwasser überspült werden) in Friesland und Umgebung bekannt sind.


----------



## takezo (12. September 2008)

*AW: Wölfe in der Nordsee*

Hallo? so ruhig hier, hat in letzter zeit jemand erfolge zu verzeichnen? komme nächstes wochenende wohl ein letztes mal zur insel, pünktlich zu saisonende:c...Naja hoffe mal die temperaturen halten sich noch ein bißchen...
mfg takezo


----------



## Jacky Fan (20. September 2008)

*AW: Wölfe in der Nordsee*

Ich hatte takezo mal am Wasser getroffen und mit ihm einige Stellen abgeblinkert. 
Beide ohne Erfolg.
Bin heute die Stellen nochmal abgelaufen und konnte wieder keine Wölfe fangen.
Entweder ist die Zeit im Jadebusen schon vorbei, oder die Fänge in WHV waren reine Zufälle.
Werde nächsten Sommer aber öftermal meine MeFo Spinne in der Nordsee einsetzen.

@takezo
Der Schwarm Kleinfisch, das waren Meeräschen.
Konnte mit der Stippe ein paar landen, aber zu klein zum verwerten.


----------



## Samotti (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wölfe in der Nordsee*

Ich fahre immer nach Zeeland in Holland zum Seebarschangeln. KAnns kaum abwartenw enn es wieder losgeht. Fische mit einer 3.00m Rzte mit 40g Wg und einer 0,10 geflochtenen. Wenn Ebbe ist kann man meistens vom Strand an die Buhnköpfe laufen. Dort sit das Wasser dann meist 1-1,5m tief. Hier fische am liebsten einen 9cm Rapala Magnum Floating RH. Das glcihe Modell aber sinkend benutze ich wenn ich bei höherem Wasser über die Pfeiler laufe. Dann wird der Wobbler nach Möglichkeit direkt an den Pfeilern geworfen und bringt so gute Fische. Nichts für Leute mit schlechtem Gleichgewichtssinn 
Meine Faustregel ist: Destso schlchter das Wetter, destsobesser beißen sie. Richtige Sternstunden hatte ich bei Windstärke 5, abends auf einer Pöllerreihe in Badehose. Die hatte ich nötig und es war auch nicht so ungefährlich. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass die Fische verrückt spielten. Beinahe jeder Wurf einen super Fisch. Einer von den Großen hat den Wobbler auf dem letzen Meter gepackt und ist mir durch die Beine geschossen. Sowas vergisst man nicht.
Bei ruhigem Meer mit Sonnenschein kann man sich den Aufwand fast sparen oder es ist zumindest sehr sehr schwer


----------

